

Ask HN: What techniques do you use to validate your startup idea? - alc90

I&#x27;ve been searching for ways on validating startup ideas - and one single advice that I found reaper over and over was building a landing page, explain the project (maybe even add some pricing info) and try to collect as many emails as possible.<p>I&#x27;ve done something similar with my new project - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pinmark.in - and I&#x27;ve managed to gather about 25+ email addresses but I don&#x27;t feel like the this is real validation and that there&#x27;s still a big enough market to focus my time 100% on it.<p>What other techniques you use to validate your startup idea and when do you have enough validation to commit and start working on it?<p>P.S. If you have any feedback on Pinmark.in please feel free to drop a comment. Thanks!
======
mtmail
The page is missing your name, company details, address. If you plan to charge
money for a service I'd want to see some hints that you're a real company
which is stable enough to exist in 12 months.

~~~
arisAlexis
How would a real company exist when OP is trying to validate an idea and see
if he wants to build a company?

